# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Desaladoras >  Así es el proceso de desalación del agua por ósmosis inversa

## Jonasino

> El agua, elemento indispensable para la vida, compone el 71% de la superficie del planeta. Paradójicamente,sólo el 3,5% de esta agua es apta para el consumo del ser humano, que se sirve de lagos, ríos y manantiales para abastecer sus necesidades físicas e higiénicas. El 96,5% restante, localizado en mares y océanos, no es potable dado su alto nivel de salinidad.
> 
> ¿Cómo aprovechar esta inagotable fuente de vida? La tecnología de la desalación del agua lo hace posible. El hombre ha ideado multitud de sistemas para convertir el agua de mar en agua potable y poder así suministrar a la población con mayores dificultades de acceso a agua dulce.
> 
> Métodos como la electrodiálisis, la electrodiálisis inversa, la destilación instantánea en múltiples etapas o la destilación multiefecto funcionan en plantas desalinizadoras de todo el mundo. Sin embargo, el sistema más extendido y más avanzado es la desalación del agua por ósmosis inversa, cuya implantación supone el 61% respecto a los demás sistemas.
> 
> En la infografía te mostramos cómo funciona el proceso de desalación por ósmosis inversa, desde que el agua salada es captada en el mar hasta que se obtiene agua dulce potable lista para el uso y el consumo.
> ¿Cuánta gente usa agua desalada?
> 
> ...


Fuente: http://www.iagua.es/noticias/acciona...smosis-inversa

----------

embalses al 100% (29-nov-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

Repasando el proceso de desalación por este procedimiento veo algunas discrepancias respecto a los puntos de desinfección y decloración representados en el esquema básico de Acciona. Voy a intentar conseguir más información al respecto.

----------

